# إفتتاح قسم هندسة الإنتاج ..تهنئة ومباركة ‏



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لذلك ..​ 

يسرني أن أزف البشرى لكافة الأعضاء بالملتقى وخاصة مهندسي الإنتاج 
بأنه وبعون من الله وفضل تم إفتتاح​ 

قسم هندسة الإنتاج​ 
ونتقدم بالشكر لإدارة الملتقى وعلى رأسها (المهندس)..​ 

وسوف يتم إحالة كافة المواضيع الموجودة بالأقسام الأخرى والخاصة بهندسة الإنتاج الى القسم للإختصاص​ 

وفق الله الجميع.. 
والله من وراء القصد ..
وهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير.​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبارك على الجميع هذا القسم .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ابارك للجميع افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج ..واشكر ادارة الملتقى لفتح هذا القسم ..
اتمنى لهذا القسم كل خير ..
سانتظر المواضيع التي ستضاف فيه بشوق ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..

:20::20:​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

فى هذا القسم المبارك ندعوا جميع الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل الى طرح المواضيع والمشاركات ومبروك على الجميع فتح هذا القسم وشكرا *دكتور محمد وبارك الله فى الجميع وعلى راسهم اخونا المهندس*​


----------



## المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

الحقيقة أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد على جهوده الدائمة ..
ودعمه المتواصل لإفتتاح القسم ..

كما أشكر مهندسنا عبدالناصر على مشاركته بالإشراف على القسم ..
متمنياً لهم المزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ..

ومبارك لنا جميعاً هذا القسم الجديد ..

وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الأمل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للجميع وعلى راسهم انا لانني احب هذه المادة كثييييييرا اتمنى من الله ان يوفق الجميع وشكرا على هذه البشرى السارة


----------



## إسلام علي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبارك وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله


----------



## mahmoudh5 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك ان شاء الله و تزداد تخصصات الاقسام في الملتقى


----------



## Abo Fares (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله .. 

خطوة جديدة في الوصول إلى الكمالية، بارك الله بكم.. 

لكم خالص التحيـــــــات..


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مباركة للأخوة في قسم هندسة الأنتاج 
وإن شاء الله أن يفيدكم هذا القسم الفائدة المرجوة منه
تحياتي إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى 
حمزة الأحمد


----------



## laive (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## سمندل السوداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا د.محمد علي هذه البشارة......................بالتوفيق ان انشاء الله


----------



## مروة 1022 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك القسم الجديد 
ان شاء الله يعم بالفائدة 
دمتم بخير​


----------



## hegazy_007 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لصالح الاعمال ونفعنا بكم ونفعكم بنا وجعلكم سببا فى تقدم هذه الامة


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_مبااااااااااااااااااااارك عليكم القسم _
_ويارب الي الامام_ _وفي قمة الازدهار_


----------



## coco2015 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك وبارك الله فى هذا القسم وجعله مفيد لكل من يرغب ان يزيد من معلوماته وعلمه


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبرووووك والى الامام


----------



## M-engineering (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
تقبل مروري


----------



## إلى فلسطين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
يعطيكم ألف ألف ألف عافية على هذه الإضافة .
ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو : الأحلى والأكمل والأجمل والأمثل
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تولين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك الافتتاح


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ابارك للجميع افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج ..واشكر ادارة الملتقى لفتح هذا القسم ..
اتمنى لهذا القسم كل خير ..
سانتظر المواضيع التي ستضاف فيه بشوق ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نبارك لكم افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج .. كما نتمنى لهذا القسم ومشرفيه التوفيق والسداد لما فيه خير هذه الأمة وازدهارها.


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه الف حمد والف شكر ليك يا رب والله انا زعلت فى الاول عشان انا انتاج ومش لقيت حاجة خاصة بقسمى الحمد لله
مشكورين على المجهودات المتميزة


----------



## قمر الشرق (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك ع الجميع افتتاح قسم هندسة الأنتاج 
و أطلب من المولى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك 
واتمنى افتتاح باقي التخصصات المهمة مثل الهندسة الزراعية 
وقسم الصيانة
وعودة قسم تشكيل وتشغيل الالواح المعدنية


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تحاتي لكم 
ادعو لكم بنجاح هذا القسم


----------



## mohammedshaban (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## badreldin ahamed (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر لكم افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتناج ونرجو لكم التوفيق والرشاد


----------



## ماهر عيون (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الى مزيد من التقدم بحول الله وكرمه
مبرووووووووك


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لملتقانا الغالي ولاخواننا المختصين بهذا القسم الهندسي
اسال الله لهم الفائده ولملتقانا التقدم والازدهار
واشكر الاخوان في الاداره لجهودهم
بارك الله فيكم وجعل حهودكم في موازين اعمالكم


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر واجب ومبروك لكل منسوبي المنتدي الف الف الف الف الف مبروك ( مستر يورك)*

:14:أشكر الذين أجتهدو أوأظهرو مجهودهم الرائع 

وأفتتحوه قسم الانتاج 

ربنا يعطيكم العافية 

نتمنا تظهر المواضيع والمشاركات لنفيد ونستفيد

ومزيد من التقدم للملتقي المتميز دائما 

:14: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :14:​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله..تبارك الله.

نسأله تعالى أن يوفقكم ويبارك خطاكم إدارة وإشراف.

وتحية خاصة لدكتورنا الإستشاري محمد باشراحيل مقرونة بتهنئة العيد (أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركات).


----------



## دموع فى عيون القمر (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## saifalbergo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مليون بليون ترليون مبروك... تحياتي


----------



## hiba abbas (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك قام هذا القسم المهم ونتمني ان تكون للجميع اقسام الهندسة والمختلفة وفروعها اقسام خاص بها في المنتدي العامر 
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## يحيى عبدالله سعد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبروك*

مليون مبروك والى الامام يامنتدى المهندسين العرب
وفق الله كل الاعضاء لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك ان شاء الله افتتاح القسم الجديد ونتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يؤتي ثماره المرجوه في نفع المهندسين العرب ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك لنا افتتاح القسم الجديد.... ووفق الله الملتقى وأعضاءه والقائمين عليه لكل خير...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد والى المزيد من التميز ان شاء الله


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله افتتاح مبارك ولتعم الفائدة لكافة الاخوة


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك خطوه للامام كبيرة جدا
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك علي هذا القسم الجديد الهام ، والشكر موصول الي الادارة ، ووفق الله الاخوة المشرفيين الذين نثق في كفاءتهم وعطائهم ، والي الامام دائما ملتقانا العملاق .


----------



## dreams1804 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

* الف مبروك** مليون مبروك والى الامام يامنتدى المهندسين العرب
وفق الله كل الاعضاء لما يحبه ويرضا*


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهمبروك لملتقانا ولجميع الاخوة و الاخوات افتتاح القسم الجديدوهو اضافة مميزة لهذا الصرح العلمينسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مليون مبروك لجميع الاعضاء ومبروك للدكتور محمد " الجهد المتميز " "جزاه الله عنا كل الخير "


----------



## التواتي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروووووو1000وووووووك


----------



## فداء (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووك جداااااااااااا جداااااااااااا ده فرحني لاني اصلا هندسه انتاج صميمه


----------



## flowers* (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبرووورك لافتتاح القسم 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :84:


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
علي هذ الخبر 
فقسم الانتاج من الاقسام المهمه

 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​







 

 

 



 















​


----------



## ليلى السعود (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وان شاء الله يكون قسم جميل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> الحقيقة أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد على جهوده الدائمة ..
> ودعمه المتواصل لإفتتاح القسم ..
> ...


*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا المنتدى فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون
دمت بخير استاذى الفاضل المهندس وربنا يجعل اعمالنا كلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم
*​


----------



## البورتسوداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد اكتمل العقد اخيرا
خالص الشكر و التقدير لكل من ساهم في انطلاقة هذا القسم
نتمنى ان يظل هذا الملتقى العملاق على هذا الدرب في اضافة كل جديد من شانه ان يحقق نهضة الامة الاسلامية
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخوانى واخواتى اعضاء وزوار ومشرفين هذا الملتقى العملاق اشكركم جميعا على هذا الشعور الفياض والتشوق لرقى هذا الملتقى المبارك ونعتزر لكم على تاخير افتتاح هذا القسم المبارك وندعوكم جميعا لمآزرته **ودعمه **واشكر كل من مر وشارك ويشارك فى هذه التهنئة
فبكم نكن وبكم نتقدم وبكم ننطلق 
دمتم بخير وفضل ونعمة ومنة من الله جميعا
*​


----------



## عمرو القريضي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لف مبروك ويارب الي الامام دائما


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سيكون هذا القسم ثرى بالمعلومات المفيده بإذنه تعالى كما عودتمونا دائما


----------



## eng abdallah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك لكم إن شاء الله


----------



## odwan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة وعلى رأسهم الإدارة الكريمة لهذا الملتقى الكريم دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## sico (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك 
وللافضل دايما


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للمهندس عبدالناصر والدكتورالفاضل
ونحن فى انتظار تفعيل المشاركات .....والمواضيع الشيقة 
ونبدا بسؤال عن اهمية هندسة الانتاج فى الصناعات عامة وماهى مردوداتها على الاقتصاد؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لنا جميعا هذا القسم

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## عمراياد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للجميع 
على افتتاح هذا القسم المهم 

وان شاء الله دائما الى الامام


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك يارب التقدم والنجاح الدائم


----------



## الشخيبي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبارك القسم الجديد.. أسأل الله أن يكون فاتحة خير وبركة..

والدكتور محمد مشهود له بالفضل وبالتميز.. فبارك الله فيك دكتورنا وجزاك خيرا...*


----------



## Ahmad Medo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك و من الله التوفيق......


----------



## Red-Storm (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك لإفتتاح القسم الجديد ودائما في تجدد وشكراً لكل من ساهم في إنشاء هذا القسم


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبرووووك ... ان شاء الله من ابداع الى ابداع اخر 
فكرة ممتازة و ان شاء الله دوما التفوق و الامتياز لهذا الصرح الشامخ 
تقبلوا مني وافر التقدير و الاحترام 
م.علي الهيتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك ملتقانا الحبيب 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب

الف مبروك لنا جميعا 

والى الامام يوما بعد يوم

وكل الشكر الى اخوتنا في الادارة الموقرة

فجهودكم ملموسة 

ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك
انشاء الله تزداد تخصصات الاقسام في الملتقى*


----------



## د.عماد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر هذا الجهد*

خطوة جديدة موفقة ودائما فى تقدم ورقى واطيب الامانى واجمل التهانى


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألف مبارك وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للجميع وبارك الله في الدكتور محمد على الانجاز الرائع وادارة الموقع على هذه الاضافة الرائعة والجديرة بالاهتمام من قبل مهندسين الطرق 
والى الامام وان شاء الله في تقدم وازدهار


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
**الف مبروك واتمنى التوفيق للجميع*
*

*​*أرجو من الاخوة الاعزاء القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع تخصيص قسم منفصل عن:

** الجيولوجيا و هندسة البترول

*​* لما يتضمنه هذا المجال من فروع العلم المختلفة و المتعددة وان شاء الله سوف اغذى هذا القسم من المعلومات الفيرة قدر المستطاع.
وارجو من السادة الاعضاء ابداء الرأى فى هذا الطلب
جزاكم الله خيرا.*


----------



## kaboke (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك ونتمني منكم التقدم اكثر والتطور كما عودتمونا


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نبارك لزملائنا المهندسين اللفتة الكريمة من ادارة المنتدى لافتتاحهم قسم هندسة الانتاج للعناية باختصاصهم وللفائدة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى والله من وراء القصد .
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
م. أحمد الشهابي


----------



## بودى59 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك 
والى الأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## حكيم عمر (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ألف مبروك للجميع هذا القسم الجديد

وإن شاء الله يكون فاتحة خير و معرفة على الجميع


----------



## صناعي1 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك، و ان شاء الله يكون فيه الفائدة


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للجمييع ولكل من ساهم في اطلاق هذا المنبر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

الحقيقة أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد على جهوده الدائمة ..
ودعمه المتواصل لإفتتاح القسم


----------



## نورس ج (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك والتوفيق الدائم


----------



## أمير الزمان (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للمنتدى هذا التقدم 
منتمنى من جميع المهندسين إضافة اقسامهم ليكون منتدى متكامل 
وشكرا


----------



## الناضوري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك ,, هو بصراحة قسم مهم جدا ويفيد جميع الأقسام ..
بالتوفيق ....

:13:


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ الدكتور محمد باشراحيل *​*الأخ المهندس عبد الناصر عجوة*​*الأخ المهندس المشرف العام *​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
أهنئكم جميعا وأهنئ نفسي على إفتتاح هذا القسم متمنياً لكم المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح 
ومبروك لجميع مهندسي الإنتاج على إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد 
مع تحياتي لجميع العاملين والقائمين على النهوض بهذا المنتدى​*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*
​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك والي الامام وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محسن 9 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم للابداع نعم لمشرفنا الدكتور محمد الذي يضع بصماته على كل جديد لتخلد في ذاكرتنا علوم ومعرفة بجهوده المباركة وبجهود أصحاب المنتدى وبجهود الاخوة مشرفين وأعضاء لنرتقي ومن هنا نرتشف العلم ولتعم الفائدة من الجميع وعلى الجميع أرجو الله للجميع التوفيق والسداد


----------



## alsalamy87 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## AlHoda (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك وهل يوجد كتب عن stamp desgin


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل *​*الأخ المهندس / عبد الناصر عجوة*​*الأخ المهندس / المشرف العام *​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
أهنئكم جميعا وأهنئ نفسي على إفتتاح هذا القسم متمنياً لكم المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح 
ومبروك لجميع مهندسي الإنتاج على إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد 
مع تحياتي لجميع العاملين والقائمين على النهوض بهذا المنتدى​*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*

​


----------



## kita (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك مع التمنيات بمزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## مأماني (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
و ألف مبروووووووووووك


----------



## arch.twins (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## elmohndes (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروك على القسم مع انى زعلان شويه انه مش هنا من زمان*


----------



## mssa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## كريم المسكين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لإدارة الملتقى 

وجزاهم الله كل خير


----------



## مودى هندى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك واخص بالشكر القائمين على ادارة الموقع وكذلك اخوتى مهندسى الانتاج ... والى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## adel_engi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للجميع


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروووووووك
جزى الله إدارة المنتدى عنا خيرا


----------



## م. خالد حمدي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك وللأمام دائماً


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك وبهذه المناسبه السعيده أحب أـقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل الأخوه المشرفين والأعضاء علي حسن التعاون وبالتوفيق دائما ومعا لفتح أكتر من تخصص في المجال الهندسي وفقكم الله ورعاكم لما فيه مصلحة العلم والشكر خاص جدا للأخ أبو الحلول مشرف قسم الهندسة المدنيه


----------



## عبدالله حمزة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك للأخوة في قسم هندسة الأنتاج واى الامام


----------



## adel_engi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبرووووك للجميع


----------



## كونى عائشة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله
مبارك على الملتقى القسم الجديد


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر الملتقى على فتح هالقسم 

مع خالص الشكر والتحيه ​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (6 ديسمبر 2009)

إن شاء الله قسم مبارك وإلى الأمام يا ملتقانا:12:


----------



## هاله الشيخ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

والله فرحتوني بالانفتاح وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك من القلب ننتظر المواضيع الهامة والرائعة كي نناقش ونطرح أفكار تخص هندسة الأنتاج 
وكل يوم تتسع اسرة منتدى المهندسين نحو الخير والأفضل


----------



## anisbiomed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*أأأأأألف مبروك*

السلام عليكم
:56: ألف مبروك على العيد المبارك وعلى هذه الخطوة القيمة
تحياتي للجميع
*اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه*
​


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك على كل الأعضاء
و الى الأمام دائما


----------



## the-punisher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## فاتح روما (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخيييييييييييييييييييرا 
الحمد لله 
يلا يا رجالة إنتاج إلى العمل والإجتهاد
مع تحيات قسم إنتاج هندسة شبين الكوم


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك ...
جعله الله دفعة للأمام للملتقى والأعضاء والزوار.
ونفع به أمتنا إن شاء الله...


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك والى الامام دائما


----------



## إبن جبير (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر الدكتور / محمد كما نشكر الأخوة المشرفين وكل من ساهم في هذا الجهد الطيب
ونبارك لإخواننا في قسم هندسة الإنتاج ، وإلى الأمام والله مع الجميع.


----------



## المهندسه عبير (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك لكم الافتتاح


----------



## المهندسه عبير (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله نستفيد


----------



## حرة الحرائر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

المزيد المزيد ... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## انعام على طه (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووك لافتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج


----------



## EmadALI HADID (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الى جميع الاساتذة الكرام كل عام والجميع بالف خيروبارك اللة جميع الجهود القائمين والمشاركين في طرح مواضيع قيمة للباحثين وللعاملين في مجالات الانتاج للاستفادة منها تطوير قدراتنا الفنية في مجالات اختصاصاتنا والى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار مع تحياتي المهندس عماد


----------



## elagouri (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى لهذا القسم كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وردة الجور (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نبآأإركــ لجميع آأفتتآأإح القسم ,, والــى الآأإمآأإم دآأإئماً:20::20:


----------



## qasem kafawin (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Shibani (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في كل من سبب لهذا العمل سائلاً الله أن يكون خطوة علي الطريق.


----------



## فتى الاجواء (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك للجميع
تنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ناجي محمد ناجي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألف ألف مبروك لنا جميعاً...اللهم اجعله قاتحة خير..يارب*


----------



## abuhatan (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على إستضافتي في هذا الملتقى وأتمنى الإستفادة للجميع .

وسؤالي هو : أرجو من الأخوان الذين لديهم خبرة جيدة في مواسير السباكة ( مواسير التغذية ومواسير التصريف ) 
وأي نوع يعنبر جيدا وفي نفس الوقت إقتصادي . شاكرا لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## fathyezat (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

:12:اتوجه بخالص الشكر للقائمين على الموقع بتلبية طلبنا وانشاء قسم هندسة الانتاج:12:


----------



## الكيميائي2 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك ويلا يا مهندسي الانتاج الي العمل ونتمني اضافة المزيد من التخصصات


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبارك لكم في هذا القسم


----------



## MAK_KHASIEB (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## FAAWZI (8 ديسمبر 2009)

و الله أبارك هذه المبادرة من الإخوة المشرفين على هذا المنتدى الغالي و أتمنى ان هذا الإسم يصبح منارة لكافة المهندسين و الفنيين و شكرا كتير :20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## هشام احمد غريب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك والى الامام دائما​


----------



## mostafammy (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للاخوه فى هندسه الانتاج وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## Yaser Alewe (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك للأخوة في قسم هندسة الأنتاج ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والإزدهار للجميع


----------



## futa_eng (9 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته_
_مبروك لمهندسي الانتاج بافتتاح قسم الانتاج_
_وفقكم الله_​


----------



## محمد جعفر قلؤبة (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*افتتاح قسم الانتاج*

كل سنة وانتم بخير 
مبرووك افتتاح قسم الانتاج ان شاء اللة تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبارك ودئما للإمام إن شاء الله


----------



## b_nouri (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مبارك عليكم هذا القسم الجديد 

سدد الله خطاكم 

بالتوفيق


----------



## hany soliman (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## yaso88 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

والف مبروك بافتتاح القسم الجديد ويارب الكل يستفادون منه 
والتقدم المستمر والتواصل نحو الافضل ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوروميساء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اللهم اجعل هذا القسم ينفع ويفيد كل من يحتاج اليه
واللهم اجعل هذا المنتدى الى الامام دائما واجعله فى خدمه كل من يحتاج اليه وفى ميزان حسناتكم أهل المنتدى الكرام


----------



## ليتني كنت اعلم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي مجهودكم ودعوانا لكم بالمزيد من التطور والرقي , نسال الله تعالى ان يمد في اعماركم خدمة للعلم واهل العلم


----------



## اخو الصفا (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوكم المهندس اخو الصفا
يريد مساعدتكم تقنيا اذا اردتم
لا تبخلوا باستشاراتكم الهندسية


----------



## مقبولة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروووووووووك لجميع الأعضاء وأتمنى أن :75:يستفيد الكل من هذه المحهودات المقدرة


----------



## ابو الاس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
على هذا الجهد القيم
وشكرا للادارة على افتتاح هذا القسم
"مهندسة الانتاج"
لكم شكري وتحياتي


----------



## زينب.. (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للجميع افتتاح القسم 
واتمنى للجميع الفائدة


----------



## abuzreaq (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الففففففففف مبروك


----------



## chahrazed (10 ديسمبر 2009)

je te souhaite une bonne continuité pour cette ouverture ,filicitation pour nous et vous


----------



## chahrazed (10 ديسمبر 2009)

merci pour vous efforts.


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك لينا يا شباب 
ودائما الي الامام 
بس المهم يلا علينا بالمواضيع الثرة والمفيدة كما تعودنا منكم
وانا كمان معكم 

ربنا يوفق الجميع 
قولو اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد صلاح الدين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الأمام دائما 00000 والله الموفق


----------



## م/محمدحماد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مليوووووووووووون مبروك اتمني من الله ان يوفق القائمين علي المنتدي وإلي المام
إنشاء الله وسوف اساهم بأذن الله معكم


----------



## obied allah (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذى من عليكم بفكرة انشاء هذا القسم لانى فى الفرقة الثالثة هندسة الانتاج والتصميم ويصعب على ايجاد ما اريد لكن أستحلفكم بالله أن تجيبوا سؤالى نسمع كثيرا ان ليس لخريجى هذا القسم عمل فهل هذا صحيح وان لم يكن فما المطلوب منى فعله واخذه من الكورسات كى أتأهل لعمل ان شاء الله تعالى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## obied allah (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله الذى من عليكم بفكرة انشاء هذا القسم لانى فى الفرقة الثالثة هندسة الانتاج والتصميم ويصعب على ايجاد ما اريد لكن أستحلفكم بالله أن تجيبوا سؤالى نسمع كثيرا ان ليس لخريجى هذا القسم عمل فهل هذا صحيح وان لم يكن فما المطلوب منى فعله واخذه من الكورسات كى أتأهل لعمل ان شاء الله تعالى شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## memo2009 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رسالة شكر وعرفان*

كل الشكر والعرفان للقائمين علي هذا المنتدي الجديد والذي يخدم قطاع كبير من المهندسين ولايسعني الا ان اقول جزاكم الله عن هذا العمل خير الجزاء .


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبروك عليكم اعضاء المنتدى
والى الامام
وفق الله الجميع.. 
والله من وراء القصد ..
وهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير.


----------



## W.Ammar (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
مجهود رائع


----------



## HMS (8 يناير 2010)

*ابارك للجميع افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج .. واشكر ادارة الملتقى لفتح هذا القسم ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..*


----------



## خالد1390 (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على ماتقدمونه من خدمة لهذا القسم ووفقكم المولى 
م.خالد عيسى المحجوبي


----------



## صالح السكر (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ابارك للجميع افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج ..واشكر ادارة الملتقى لفتح هذا القسم ..
 اتمنى لهذا القسم كل خير ..


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم والله الموفق ودائماً افكارك تدفع المنتدي الي الامام دكتور محمد انت والزملاء القائمين علي الأشراف علي الاقسام مع تحياتي وشكراً لكم جميعاً:56:


----------



## م.علي عصام علي (30 مارس 2010)

نشكر جميع القائمين على هذا القسم في المنتدى ونتمنى لهم كل التوفيق على افتتاح قسم هندسة الانتاج و ما وفروه لنا من تسهيلات بالرجوع اليهم عند مواجهتنا مشاكل معينة او اسئلة مهمة فيما يتعلق بفروع قسم الانتاج كافة.
مهندس الانتاج.علي عصام


----------



## elpond (1 أبريل 2010)

*مبروك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبروك للجميع


----------



## صابر عاصى (3 مايو 2010)

لله الحمد والشكر من قبل ومن بعد وادعوا الله لكم الكثير والكثير من التفوق واحسان استخدام هذه الامكانيه المتاحه لك فى ان تسعى فى افاده من هم مفيدون للامه باذن الله . مبارك لكم ولنا .وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم . من صابر عاصى تالته تصميم وانتاج القازيق


----------



## khalidgaily (6 مايو 2010)

الففففففففففف مبروكككككككك افتتاح قسم الانتاج


----------



## محمدمحمودحسين (16 مايو 2010)

*تهنءة متاخرة*

الف مبروك لا فتتاح هزا القسم 
وانشاء الله يكبر المنتدى ليكون اكبر موقع
اعرفكم بنفسى 
انا مهندس محمد
ومتخصص فى السلالم والترا بزينات والوجهات 
واعزرونى على التهنءة المتاخرة
لانى جديد معا كم هنا 
وتاقبلو منى


----------



## احمد محمود. (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و ان شاء الله بداية للتخصص موفقة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك ووفقكم الله جميعا


----------

